# DT liverock vs refugium liverock



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

so im looking to get a small piece or 2 of live rock to seed the dry rock in my 2 gallon.

is it better to get liverock from an established display tank where the rocks have purple algae encrusted on it? or better to use some of those "cured" live rocks that look brown and usually in a bin?

what are you recommendations?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anything will work, really. Often good critters in the grungy stuff, bit coralline on the DT stuff. Get a bit of both if you can, pit the grunge in the sump/refugium, and the nice stuff in the DT. But really, anything will work, just get whatever is cheap. But don't get it from Big Al's. Try SUM or NAFB instead.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

what kind of live rock is SUM selling and how much are they priced at?

my friend told me there's a piece that is about 6 inches long and 2 inches wide and looks like a "Y" and has about... 4 zoanthid polyps on it? $5 for the piece, is this a good piece?

its not his but he saw it at a lfs


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Just come to my place I'll give you one for free with tons off critters and the good stuff, that's what the hobby is all about


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

frustration is in the air!

ive been trying to stack my rockwork... but anyway i do it it just seems to be missing somethings... ive given up after like 2 hours... lol

anyone got any advice for stacking rocks? small pieces top or bot? flat pieces top or bot? what shapes? cover whole back? stack them in the centre?

aRRGGGG


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try taking the rocks out and build your basic structure on a table and use epoxy and bits of rubble to shim up the rocks so they fit nicely together. You can do this in the water too, its just a challenge to work in sometimes. 

Try not doing it late at night when you are tired. I did that before and went to bed wishing I had never got started in this hobby...


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yea im doing it out of water but in the tank...

i just added a layer of sand.. hopefully the rocks will look nicer with it


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> what kind of live rock is SUM selling and how much are they priced at?
> 
> my friend told me there's a piece that is about 6 inches long and 2 inches wide and looks like a "Y" and has about... 4 zoanthid polyps on it? $5 for the piece, is this a good piece?
> 
> its not his but he saw it at a lfs


any help on this one?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> any help on this one?


Sounds good. But anything from SUM is usually good value for your dollar...


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

okay, so ive put my rockwock together, and i dont think ill have room for that 6"x2" piece with the coral... i think i just have room to slip a few pieces of rumble in the nooks n cranny.

ill prob maybe get 2 or 3 very small pieces from SUM then, anyone know whats the price at their place?

thankks!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> okay, so ive put my rockwock together, and i dont think ill have room for that 6"x2" piece with the coral... i think i just have room to slip a few pieces of rumble in the nooks n cranny.
> 
> ill prob maybe get 2 or 3 very small pieces from SUM then, anyone know whats the price at their place?
> 
> thankks!!


You could probably get a handful of rubble for around 5 bucks. I remember asking when I first got started, but ended up getting some from a forum member in a trade.

What kind of rocks do you have now? Are you using dry rock or dead LR? We'd love to see some pics!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

50seven said:


> You could probably get a handful of rubble for around 5 bucks. I remember asking when I first got started, but ended up getting some from a forum member in a trade.
> 
> What kind of rocks do you have now? Are you using dry rock or dead LR? We'd love to see some pics!


yea a handful is all i need probably.

im using dead liverock from fiji and thailand. im mixing the salt right now so ill post some pics tonight when i add the water to the tank


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

50seven said:


> Anything will work, really. Often good critters in the grungy stuff, bit coralline on the DT stuff. Get a bit of both if you can, pit the grunge in the sump/refugium, and the nice stuff in the DT. But really, anything will work, just get whatever is cheap. But don't get it from Big Al's. Try SUM or NAFB instead.


I am new here, just wondering what is SUM and NAFB stand for. Thanks


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

SUM = Sea U Marine

NAFB = North American Fish Breeder

theyre both local fish stores, SUM is in markham and NAFB is in Scarborough.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> SUM = Sea U Marine
> 
> NAFB = North American Fish Breeder
> 
> theyre both local fish stores, SUM is in markham and NAFB is in Scarborough.


Thank you, ninjaturtle


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Not trying to offend anyone, but if your tank is free of pests, try to get a very small piece of liverock to seed yours. A fellow hobbyist offered some liverock to me to seed my tank, and im sure he ment well, but it had aiptasia and the fustration you will have trying to get rid of it will amaze you 

dont need too much liverock to seed your tank. Just takes time. be patient and you will be rewarded!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yea i ended up getting a few rubble pieces from SUM. been running in the tank now for more or less 2 weeks?


----------

